# Just A day



## Skrya (Dec 25, 2012)

I have an ongoing thread elsewhere but decided just to post this one day.

Walk a day with me as things happen. I will post as this helps me avoid confrontation with him and maybe you can help understand.

Here is the post I made this morning so far

He posted a little saying on fb:
"The problem isn't the problem your attitude about the problem is, do you understand" 

I got up he's washed dishes and is doing his laundry (usual slam stuff cause he resents me not doin it now) I had a moment of hope. (I know stoopid girl).

I said I couldnt believe he was posting what we had really been fighting about all this time that all he ever had to do was look at he carried the same attitude and it got ugly fast.
He had no appreciation for me living with him but not for him being a solution or reasonable after his behavior only another way I am trying to make him look like the bad guy.

Guess I should have seen it as the tactic shift that it was and not his willingness to take a tad of responsibility. (wich he would do if we just didn't have to talk about it WTF



Here is the link to that thread if you want some background



http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/64067-help-help-help-help-help.html






Welcome TAM CWI newbies- please read this


----------



## Skrya (Dec 25, 2012)

When I went out earlier I made coffee and I went to refresh my cup, he was at the stove heating ham. I said nothing but filled my coffee and stood there (at this point I usually apologize or try to explain and we have a fight for it) 

I glanced at him and he glanced at me no glaring just glancing and I tried to seem playful about it. 

He asked if I wanted some ham and I asked if he wanted some coffee. We both declined. I paused a full minute then headed back to my room very careful to just be normal like no strress or stomping.


----------



## Skrya (Dec 25, 2012)

Well that was a bust, barely any talk just a cold shoulder kind of day. I say how are you he says you think I'm evil why do you care...uggghhh..I am loosing my mind


----------

